# Dai need's help



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

So new journal and another new start.

last journal here and first ever test cycle http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/242627-dais-turn.html things turned a bit pare shaped near the end with major family proplems and starting a new shift in January a 60hr week Mon-Friday so everything is kinda carmimg down now and it's time to get my @rse in gear no pun intended.

last cycle was IMD Pharma T400 2ml 10 weeks gained almost 14lbs and gained my strength back after a major cut last year, my idea now is to run Var which I have not used before and with the possiblitiy of running test again with it which might be British Dragon or Euro Pharma if money is ok.

My weights are not impresive but getting better, hitting the gym three times a week shoulders n legs, back n arms, chest n arms I'm doing arms more as they are really laging.

bench 110kg

lat pulls 90kg

squats 130kg

db curls 25kg

One thing I have never mention which I should my 4th vertebrae is out of line so my back is pritty fooked but over the years it has got stronger but once in a while I fook up and it goes like it has now so I am nersing it at the mo due to it going on cable row two weeks ago.

Stats right now are 16st 5lbs bf high teens or low 20's, I will try and get pic's but I'm sh!t at doing them and have a sh!t phone

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Tuesday's session

hammer strength low row

40kg a side 8x4

hammer strength lat pull downs/high row

100kg 8x4

hammer strength mid row

80kg a side 8x4

standing db curls

22.5kg 16x3

tricep pushdowns

all 50kg

under grip 20 reps

close over grip 10x2

vbar (elbows) out 10x3

energy and strength were low that night see what happens tonight for shoulders and hopefuly legs


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> In


cheers dude, where in Norfolk ya from mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers dude, where in Norfolk ya from mate


Norwich mate why?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Norwich mate why?


only been there a few times was based in Bury St Ed many yrs ago got family near there so always around your area


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> only been there a few times was based in Bury St Ed many yrs ago got family near there so always around your area


cool mate. just out of curiosity, do you have a gaming channel on youtube? I used to watch someone from Wales called Dai and he was into bodybuilding too!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> cool mate. just out of curiosity, do you have a gaming channel on youtube? I used to watch someone from Wales called Dai and he was into bodybuilding too!


Na sorry not me, still trying to save and get an ps or xbox funny enough


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Na sorry not me, still trying to save and get an ps or xbox funny enough


haha fair enough, thought I'd just ask as it was bugging me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> haha fair enough, thought I'd just ask as it was bugging me


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

IN!!! :thumb:

Hope things are good and settling on the job front etc. Nice to see you back anyway! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> IN!!! :thumb:
> 
> Hope things are good and settling on the job front etc. Nice to see you back anyway! :thumbup1:


alright stranger miss me did ya  haha, job front still could be out of a job end of May but find out soon about one job and yeh everything is getting alot better so now need to get focused and hit it hard:thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What is it you do mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> What is it you do mate?


Account Admin/Office coordinator


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to see you back mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

RACK said:


> Good to see you back mate


cheers dude life has carmed down now so time to plan  ....hows the car:cool2:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's great until it needs some parts lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

RACK said:


> It's great until it needs some parts lol


parts? you broke it already


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nooooooo, just a few general maintainance things. Full service, MOT, new spider hose (£100 for a plastic fookin pipe!!!), will be getting new front brakes, cam cover and rear diff gaskets done next week. Although it wasn't expensive to buy, it's still a £38k (Or round about that when new) to fix lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

RACK said:


> Nooooooo, just a few general maintainance things. Full service, MOT, new spider hose (£100 for a plastic fookin pipe!!!), will be getting new front brakes, cam cover and rear diff gaskets done next week. Although it wasn't expensive to buy, it's still a £38k (Or round about that when new) to fix lol


a not too bad then had me worried for a min  I've gone back to looking at bmw 530 m-sport now


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lovely motors those! I loved my old beema and would have gone for a fast 5 series but the S4 cropped up

Can't go wrong with a big engine and RWD


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

RACK said:


> Lovely motors those! I loved my old beema and would have gone for a fast 5 series but the S4 cropped up
> 
> Can't go wrong with a big engine and RWD


yeh just want that extra more room and power  but saying that got to see how thing go at work


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

at last a good session strength good energy a bit low but hey

girls only upstairs tonight so no legs just shoulders and bi's

db side delt raises

10kg 8x4

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4

bb upright row

50kg 8x4

cable side delt raises

10kg 5x5

preacher ezbar curls wide grip

40kg 8x3

close grip

30kg 8x3 had to lower weight as bi's were done but pumped !!

hanging bw dips

10x4

happy but shoulders need work


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> alright stranger miss me did ya  haha, job front still could be out of a job end of May but find out soon about one job and yeh everything is getting alot better so now need to get focused and hit it hard:thumb:


Yeah I did, I miss our bum bag chats!   Kidding, don't worry I wont mention them again.

Glad things are picking up anyway, and fingers crossed for the job. Good stuff, that's what I like to hear, focused and hitting it hard! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah I did, I miss our bum bag chats!   Kidding, don't worry I wont mention them again.
> 
> Glad things are picking up anyway, and fingers crossed for the job. Good stuff, that's what I like to hear, focused and hitting it hard! :thumb:


haha theres always the naked bum bags to talk about  , thanks :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> haha theres always the naked bum bags to talk about  , thanks :thumb:


 :lol: I found my bum bag at weekend when I was doing some supercharged spring cleaning, made me chuckle.

:thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: I found my bum bag at weekend when I was doing some supercharged spring cleaning, made me chuckle.
> 
> :thumb:


 :lol: :thumb: pic's?... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: :thumb: pic's?... :whistling:


Of the bum bag? I knew you missed bum bag talk! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Of the bum bag? I knew you missed bum bag talk! :lol:


 :sneaky2: ....


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thank god Im able to take my lad to the gym with me now on a Saturday

chest and legs

bench press

90kg 8x3

80kg 8reps

flay machine with high grip so hits upper chest

80kg 10x3

stand calf raises

80kg

three different foot positions

15x6

leg curls

50kg 8x3

back wasn't too bad with this

leg extensions

110kg 8x3

back twinged a bit but training belt really helped


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

O dear lord I've got major calf domsmg:

not a very good diet over the weekend apart from a donner kebab with chilli an mayo food of champions :laugh: , not much going on went out to town for the first time in ages and felt old and over dressed jesus!! but on good note some lads who went to school with my mrs wouldn't come over to talk to her till she went to the bar she heard them say she's with that big lad over there.....always help the ego


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> O dear lord I've got major calf domsmg:
> 
> not a very good diet over the weekend apart from a donner kebab with chilli an mayo food of champions :laugh: , not much going on went out to town for the first time in ages and felt old and over dressed jesus!! but on good note some lads who went to school with my mrs wouldn't come over to talk to her till she went to the bar she heard them say she's with that big lad over there.....always help the ego


That's ace with the comments, real motivation push, but a kebab?! :thumbdown:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That's ace with the comments, real motivation push, but a kebab?! :thumbdown:


yes it does cuz I look like sh!t, nothing wrong with a good kebab


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yes it does cuz I look like sh!t, nothing wrong with a good kebab


Well obviously not!! Lol, there's a lot wrong with a kebab!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Well obviously not!! Lol, there's a lot wrong with a kebab!


like what? tasted alright to me


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> like what? tasted alright to me


Just wrong Dai! :nono: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Just wrong Dai! :nono: :lol:


 :lol: ...I know I should of had the chicken but I didn't want to wait so I'll call it my cheat meal of the week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

pushed my self tonight sat here felling im going to spew

back n arms

hammer strength low row

40kg aside 8x4

hammer strength mid row

90kg 8x4

hammer strength lat pull downs / high row

100kg 8x4

standing db curls

22.5kg 16x3

bb curls

40kg 8x4

hanging bw dips

10x4

Fooked !! but happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders n tricep n quads

cable side delt raises

10kg 8x4

cable upright rows

50kg 8x4

rear delt fly machine

55kg 10x4

tricep push downs

all 50kg

under grip 20reps

close over grip 20reps

vbar 20reps

rope 10x4

leg extensions

100kg 8x4

cracking pumps in tri's

getting my mojo back


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

clen and Body Nutrition Winny is in :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just been to the gym with the mrs and i was actually quite put off lucky enough she won't be doing it again....she said it was boring I had to stop my self from bitch slaping her


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Strength seems to be stable now don't want keep dropping the weight just to keep reps high

wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 8x4

Hammer strength mid row (single arm row)

90kg 8x4

leg curls super set with leg extensions

50kg 8x4

leg extension

110kg

Pumps don't last long any more but hey, just waiting now for a bit extra £ to get pct and then time to think about adding test or just a winny cycle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

dropped weight for shoulders just to see what makes a difference but once again didn't really feel anything

db side delt raises

10kg 8x5

bb upright rows

40kg 8x5

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4

cable side delt raises

10kg 8x3

hammer curls across body

25kg 16x3

wide grip ezbar curls

40kg 6x5

tricep push downs

55kg under grip 10x5

55kg close over grip 10x5

good session but not happy about shoulders


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

i should of realised this but after a bit of advice i have dropped my weights and added another set

incline bench press

80kg 8x4

incline db flys

27.5kg 8x4

fly machine

85kg 8x4

leg curls super set with extensions

45kg 8x4

extensions

50kg

standing calf raises

90kg with three different foot positions 10x2 each foot position

again pumped but doesn't last long but anyway a good session


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

felt low yesterday so energy drink before gym which lead to hardly any sleep :cursing:

wide grip lat pull downs

80kg 8x4

hammer strength high row / lat pull downs

50kg aside 8x4

hammer strength mid row

85kg aside 10x3

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4 felt really good these

arms took a hammering after all this so arm session was light

seated alternate db curls

22.5kg 6x4

wide bb curls

30kg 8x4

even thou my weights were low I had a cracking good pump including forearms something I haven't had in a very long time :thumbup1:

diet hasn't been 100% still but getting there, still hovering around the 16.7st mark but obv a bit of water there which should drop during my cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Where was my @?!

Keeping this hidden from me lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Where was my @?!
> 
> Keeping this hidden from me lol


 @robLET....haha cheers for popping in :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> @robLET....haha cheers for popping in :thumb:


So what's happening big lad? Gimme a breakdown where your at


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So what's happening big lad? Gimme a breakdown where your at


ok here we go...fooked up me back 4-5 weeks ago so its around 80% better so no squating or leg press yet, still doing 60hr weeks so tired alot now but apart from that training is getting better as well as diet had to drop weights to get ans extra set which is helping to get the burn  so when every thing is 100% it will be cycle time only looking at clen and winny at the mo but as you know test still could be on the cards,


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> ok here we go...fooked up me back 4-5 weeks ago so its around 80% better so no squating or leg press yet, still doing 60hr weeks so tired alot now but apart from that training is getting better as well as diet had to drop weights to get ans extra set which is helping to get the burn  so when every thing is 100% it will be cycle time only looking at clen and winny at the mo but as you know test still could be on the cards,


What ya like! Well least it's on the mend mate.

60 hours a week sounds a bit pants! That all with the job change etc?

Winny and Clen would be lovely, maybe add a 250mg of test in too.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> What ya like! Well least it's on the mend mate.
> 
> 60 hours a week sounds a bit pants! That all with the job change etc?
> 
> Winny and Clen would be lovely, maybe add a 250mg of test in too.


yeh on the mend slowly, yeh pants but the money has been good been putting it aside as I could be out a job come the 6th June so what will be will be, was thinking 500-600 this time just to see what I gain etc as I ran 800 last cycle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 60 hours a week sounds a bit pants! That all with the job change etc?
> 
> .


I got the fooking job!!! :rockon: :thumb: :lol: ... @Keeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh on the mend slowly, yeh pants but the money has been good been putting it aside as I could be out a job come the 6th June so what will be will be, was thinking 500-600 this time just to see what I gain etc as I ran 800 last cycle


Probably depends on the goal, I'd go low test high winny and cycle the Clen if cutting.

Lean bulk then 500mg+ would be better.

CONGRATS ON THE JOB!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Probably depends on the goal, I'd go low test high winny and cycle the Clen if cutting.
> 
> Lean bulk then 500mg+ would be better.
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE JOB!!!! :beer: :beer:


cheers!! :laugh:....winny will be 50mg ed so test still low yeh?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers!! :laugh:....winny will be 50mg ed so test still low yeh?


What winny is it mate? 50-100mg ED would be good.

I'd keep test low just to keep water off


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I got the fooking job!!! :rockon: :thumb: :lol: ... @Keeks


YAY!!!!! That's brilliant Dai, really chuffed for you! :beer:And yay, I can finally un cross my fingers now, phew!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> What winny is it mate? 50-100mg ED would be good.
> 
> I'd keep test low just to keep water off


it's body nutrition


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> it's body nutrition


Not really heard about their winny tbh, tried the dbol and was good.

SB Labs winny was great, 30mg was enough !


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> YAY!!!!! That's brilliant Dai, really chuffed for you! :beer:And yay, I can finally un cross my fingers now, phew!!!!


haha cheers!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Not really heard about their winny tbh, tried the dbol and was good.
> 
> SB Labs winny was great, 30mg was enough !


well we'll soon see


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on the job mate :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Congrats on the job mate :beer:


cheers dude stress level has come well down now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

back has gone again slightly bit uncomfortable good job it's shoulders and legs tonight but just curls and extensions again, if I can get my sh!t together think I'm going to start cycle next week


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

no gym tonight feel like ive got razor blades in my throat, back not good and tired from no sleep due to the new job confirmation


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> no gym tonight feel like ive got razor blades in my throat, back not good and tired from no sleep due to the new job confirmation


All that cock you've been sucking for the new job mate PMSL


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> All that cock you've been sucking for the new job mate PMSL


you won't believe what I've had to do to get that job :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> you won't believe what I've had to do to get that job :laugh:


Film it?

:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Film it?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope ya feel better Dai! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Hope ya feel better Dai! :thumbup1:


cheers cheeks, i think lack of food isn't helping but will try gym tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

10kg of chicken breasts £45 :thumbup1:

ok session today had to be quick as my boy was with me

db side delt raises

10kg 10x3

cable up right rows

50kg 10x3

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x3

leg curls

45kg 10x3

leg extensions

100kg 10x3

standing calf raises

90kg 10x3

will start adding drop sets when i start my cycle


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> 10kg of chicken breasts £45 :thumbup1:
> 
> ok session today had to be quick as my boy was with me
> 
> ...


Bargain! And nice little session there mate.

How old is the lad? Lifting yet lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Bargain! And nice little session there mate.
> 
> How old is the lad? Lifting yet lol


he is 5 in 4weeks and lifting 2.5kg db


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thought my back was better but gone and twinged it again

back n arms tonight

flat bench press

90kg 8x4

incline db flys

27.5kg 8x4

hammer curls across body

25kg 12x6

bb curls

40kg 8x4

tricep push downs

under grip 50kg 20reps

close over grip 20reps

rope close together 40kg 10x4

good session pumped as well , time to sort my self out now as cycle is going to start soon as ive just got some test 300


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last day at current office relocating to new one on Tuesday no more long hours!!!!! :thumb: so diet and training should improve, one thing I will miss is the chef giving me free bacon butties every morning for the last 6 months  but anyway now with no easy access to sh!t food I should be able to start my cut next week or week after when I'm settled


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> last day at current office relocating to new one on Tuesday no more long hours!!!!! :thumb: so diet and training should improve, one thing I will miss is the chef giving me free bacon butties every morning for the last 6 months  but anyway now with no easy access to sh!t food I should be able to start my cut next week or week after when I'm settled


He was your weak spot mate lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> He was your weak spot mate lol


he is such a nice guy I coudn't say no


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> he is such a nice guy I coudn't say no


Lol, he was a feeder. Pulling you down on a daily basis, he had a plan mate. I know his type!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, he was a feeder. Pulling you down on a daily basis, he had a plan mate. I know his type!! :lol:


 :lol: ....I said I was bulking he was just trying to help


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: ....I said I was bulking he was just trying to help


Laced with margarine too I bet!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Laced with margarine too I bet!!


nope proper butter and brown sauce!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> nope proper butter and brown sauce!!


What a cùnt :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> What a cùnt :lol:


man food that but time to cut now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> man food that but time to cut now


Proper man food. I so can't wait to bulk PMSL


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

due to alot going on and new job and all that I took some time off and it actually helped and helped with my back recovery

chest and arms last night

hammer strength incline press

90kg 10x3

80kg 10 reps

incline db flys

30kg 8x4

deated alternate db curls

22.5kg 16x4

hammer curls across body

25kg 12x4

wide grip bb curls

40kg 8x3

arms were getting tired

tricep push downs

undergrip 50kg 20reps

close overgrip 50kg 20reps

vbar 60kg 20reps

rope 40kg 10x4

really happy with this session....pumped!!

might start cycle next week


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad to hear back's recovering, and hope you're enjoying the new job, even if mega busy! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Glad to hear back's recovering, and hope you're enjoying the new job, even if mega busy! :thumb:


yeh it recovering slowly, yeh its ok at the mo but more to come yet


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good to hear back is better now mate.

Sometimes a rest from everything can be very beneficial :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> Good to hear back is better now mate.
> 
> Sometimes a rest from everything can be very beneficial :thumbup1:


sure is


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

first jab done and 30mg of winny before gym

back n arms

wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 8x4 with alternate over and under grip

rear delt fly machine

50kg 10x5

hammer strength high row / lat pull downs

100kg 10x3

90kg 10reps

hammer strength mid row

80kg aside 10x4

arms getting tired so low weight curls

preacher ezbar curls

30kg 10x3 close grip

30kg 10x3 wide grip

tricep push downs

rope 45kg 20reps

vbar 60kg 20reps

close over grip 10x2

under grip 10x2

another good session, diet is not going to change much bug cardio will be added soon


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bit busy the last few days so just did cardio on the bike last night 20mins keep at 120 bpm, shoulders and legs tonight.

couple of days in of using clen and no shakes so looks like I got a tub from the under dosed batch thats going around


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome back to the dark side 

What Clen is it?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym last night couldn't do legs as I didn't get there in time before it was girls only upstairs

Shoulders and bi's

cable side delt raises

10kg 10x3

db siode delt raises

10kg 10reps

cable upright rows

50kg 8x4

40kg 15reps

db shrugs

46kg aside 10x2

hammere strength shrugs

160kg 10x2

rear delt fly machine

55kg 12x4

standing alternate db curls

22.5kg 16x4

20kg 10 reps

bb curls

40kg 8x2

30kg 8x2

arms were hurting traps pumped so not at all bad  not sure if its everything kicking in or just a good session.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Welcome back to the dark side
> 
> What Clen is it?


you knew it was going to happen again  , it is chinese clen


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mrs went to zumba so off to gym i went

incline bench press

90kg 8x3

90kg 5reps

80kg 5reps

gym was busy so couldn't do anything else for chest

tricep push downs

vbar 60kg 20x2

rope 45kg 20reps

close over grip 50kg 10x4

hammer strength v squats

120kg 8x3

leg curls

50kg 8x3

hammer strength standing calf raises

80kg 15x3

first proper leg session in a few months so back iis on the mend don't want to push it just yet.

three tabs of clen today and no shakes so not sure to bin these now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

That Chinese clen is pants. I had to increase dose considerably and still didn't think it was up to much. Alpha Pharma clen for the win! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> That Chinese clen is pants. I had to increase dose considerably and still didn't think it was up to much. Alpha Pharma clen for the win! :thumbup1:


yeh thought so last time I used it it was good shakes and hunger if you remember from my old journal, will have to ask my source


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thought so last time I used it it was good shakes and hunger if you remember from my old journal, will have to ask my source


I don't remember what I did yesterday, never mind anything else! :lol:

Do prefer it to any other clen though.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I don't remember what I did yesterday, never mind anything else! :lol:
> 
> Do prefer it to any other clen though.


haha...yeh noticed quite a few saying AP clen is good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

20-25 mins on the bike again last night keeping at 120 bpm which then kick off my doms in my legs this morning


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

popped 4 clen this morning which should be 160mcg and now only got very very slight shakes  considering the amount I paid for these I might actually buy a few more tubs now I know it's now kicking in


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

16oz steak today really nice and cardio on the bike just now


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> popped 4 clen this morning which should be 160mcg and now only got very very slight shakes  considering the amount I paid for these I might actually buy a few more tubs now I know it's now kicking in


not sure if youve used ECA before, but which would you say is better for fat loss (I pressume thats why you're taking it)


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dan94 said:


> not sure if youve used ECA before, but which would you say is better for fat loss (I pressume thats why you're taking it)


I would say they are both just as good, but I crash quite easy on Epherdrin so don't use it that often


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

almost in a routine with cardio now so happy with that, not sure if winny is kicked in yet but kinda got mild back pumps and bp spikes


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> almost in a routine with cardio now so happy with that, not sure if winny is kicked in yet but kinda got mild back pumps and bp spikes


You'll get winny foot when it kicks in mate, @ewen gets it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You'll get winny foot when it kicks in mate, @ewen gets it


it`s an absolute bastard when you get it bad , i have to use psyllium husk to stop the onset .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> it`s an absolute bastard when you get it bad , i have to use psyllium husk to stop the onset .


Yeah I've heard they work a treat, just rub them straight into the part in pain. Tiny bit of milk too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> You'll get winny foot when it kicks in mate, @ewen gets it





ewen said:


> it`s an absolute bastard when you get it bad , i have to use psyllium husk to stop the onset .


well no problems so far


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> well no problems so far


Soon mate, soon.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Soon mate, soon.


wtf is it anyway?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> wtf is it anyway?


It's the unicorn of side effects!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> It's the unicorn of side effects!!


great description thanks


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah I've heard they work a treat, just rub them straight into the part in pain. Tiny bit of milk too


exactly , i find making it into a paste is best .


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> great description thanks


We're pulling your leg mate lol

No such thing 

With winny though, I lost appetite so when that comes in you know it's working.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> We're pulling your leg mate lol
> 
> No such thing
> 
> With winny though, I lost appetite so when that comes in you know it's working.


appetite is ok at the mo , but sex drive is through the roof at the mo


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> appetite is ok at the mo , but sex drive is through the roof at the mo


That's good then mate, everyone is different so you may get away with it.

Haha, good lad! Mrs know you're on?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> That's good then mate, everyone is different so you may get away with it.
> 
> Haha, good lad! Mrs know you're on?


course she doesn't but if my sex drives carries on she might


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> course she doesn't but if my sex drives carries on she might


I'd say it's the multivitamins :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I'd say it's the multivitamins :lol:


haha yeh she knows I'm using cod liver oil for my joints so there I'll blame it on that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeh she knows I'm using cod liver oil for my joints so there I'll blame it on that


It's proven to improve libido :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

:lol: Darn multi-vitamins and stuff! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Darn multi-vitamins and stuff! :lol:


I'm not complaining :devil2:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Caffeine now being used Clen dropped till maybe I find a different brand


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session almost spewed my ring up

back n legs

lat pull downs

85kg over grip 8x2

90kg under grip 8x2

75kg over grip 8reps

hammer strength mid single arm row

80kg 10x4

hammer strength low row

40kg aside 8x4

rear delt fly machine

50kg 12x4

back getting better but easing back into it

leg press

200kg 8x4 felt easy ish

leg curls

45kg 8x4

leg extensions

100g 8x4

very happy with everything so things are kicking in nicely


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> haha yeh she knows I'm using cod liver oil for my joints so there I'll blame it on that


dont say that too loud, the daily mail will use that for a new anti-bodybuilding headline :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like my bp is way up felt like I had a can of red bull before bed heart racing and headache no sleep what so ever :cursing:so no caffeine today until I get some celery seed on Saturday


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Looks like my bp is way up felt like I had a can of red bull before bed heart racing and headache no sleep what so ever :cursing:so no caffeine today until I get some celery seed on Saturday


If you can mate, get some beetroot juice. Tesco do it and it works wonders


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> If you can mate, get some beetroot juice. Tesco do it and it works wonders


don't think I could drink that, will stick to celery seed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> don't think I could drink that, will stick to celery seed


Honestly it's quite nice mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Honestly it's quite nice mate


is it actually a drink or in jar?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> is it actually a drink or in jar?


A drink, look for Beet-It .

About £2 for 1 litre. 100ml a day works fine to bring BP down


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> A drink, look for Beet-It .
> 
> About £2 for 1 litre. 100ml a day works fine to bring BP down


 :thumbup1: cheers will have a look then


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add running an AI now 1mg e5d getting the usual numb tingly nip feeling


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

another week away from the gym but plenty of cardio on the bike mrs is giving me way to many jobs round the house :s


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> another week away from the gym but plenty of cardio on the bike mrs is giving me way to many jobs round the house :s


I hope she pays you well :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I hope she pays you well :lol:


you would think she would at least pay in cash but no not even a blowjob :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

tempted to up the test to 2ml 600mg as I'm feeling flat and also very tempted to add tren e, thoughts anyone?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> tempted to up the test to 2ml 600mg as I'm feeling flat and also very tempted to add tren e, thoughts anyone?


600mg would be better.

Tren....... YES!! Lol.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 600mg would be better.
> 
> Tren....... YES!! Lol.


haha...I have never used it before so how should I run it 600test 200tren?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> haha...I have never used it before so how should I run it 600test 200tren?


Depends, tren e or tren ace?

Tren E my first cycle was 200mg a week, luckily I didn't get the sides people on Enanthate get.

If you go Enanthate it will take a good few weeks to rear it's head. Then a few to go.

If you go ace you'll know in a week if you are ok with tren.

I prefer ace 

@Ginger Ben didn't get on with Tren e or @Sharpy76. But with tren a they are fine


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Depends, tren e or tren ace?
> 
> Tren E my first cycle was 200mg a week, luckily I didn't get the sides people on Enanthate get.
> 
> ...


yeh it will be tren e as you know I have to stick to pinning once a week :wink:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh it will be tren e as you know I have to stick to pinning once a week :wink:


Oh yeah 

Tren E it is :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session last night strength is up but energy could of been better let me down on chest.

bit of a mix to catch up

hammer strength single low row

40kg 10x4

hammer strength chest press 40kg a side

10x2

5reps

3reps

2reps

some reason I just didn't have it in me for chest

db shrugs

46kg 10x4, very happy with this but think i need straps

wide grip ezbar preachers

40kg 8x4

hanging bw dips

10x4, also happy with this

leg press

220kg 8x4, still taking it easy but defo getting better

leg press calf raises

90kg 20x5

first time doing these so weight will be higher next time

pumped and happy


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Depends, tren e or tren ace?
> 
> Tren E my first cycle was 200mg a week, luckily I didn't get the sides people on Enanthate get.
> 
> ...


Just seen this. Tren E is the devils work :lol:

Ace all the way for me.

Although it's person specifc of course so start low and don't be tempted to up the dose too soon. Give it a few weeks and see how you fare.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Just seen this. Tren E is the devils work :lol:
> 
> Ace all the way for me.
> 
> Although it's person specifc of course so start low and don't be tempted to up the dose too soon. Give it a few weeks and see how you fare.


Think I will try tren e next year at some point, was ok on it tbh and that was burr so couldn't have been under dosed


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

really good session this morning

mixed up again

flat bench press

90kg 10x2

90kg 7reps

80kg 5reps

80kg 3reps

80kg 2reps

fly machine

85kg 15reps

85kg 10reps

85kg 10reps

leg press

220kg 8x4 still taking it easy

leg press calf raises

130kg 20x3

alternate db curls

22.5kg 16x4

vbar tricep push downs

65kg 20x3

pumped and happy starting to get that feeling of wanting to be in the gym all the time now

Tren e picked up and will start next pin so test will now be up to 600mg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I wouldn't say last night was an awesome session but it was good strength really coming on now.

back and arms

wide grip lat pull downs

80kg 10x4

hammer strength single arm mid row

80kg 12x3

60kg 20reps

hammer strength single arm low row

45kg 10x3

hammer curls across body

25kg 20x4

hanging bw dips

10x4

pumped and happy.

not sure if if its a bit of everything but bf is down outline of abs can be seen when tensed so happy the way thing are going now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders n legs tonight and im fooked bp up so sleep hasn't been good

rear delt fly machine

60kg 12x4

db shrugs

46kg 10x4

cable side delt raises

10kg 8x4

hammer strength v squats

120kg 8x5

leg press calf raises

150kg 10x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Winny now dropped bp is too high not getting sleep and not been able to get some celery seed has not helped and by the time the hawthorn berry kicks in I will at the end of the winny anyway so pretty much done 5 weeks on winny and it's actually been quite good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

600ml of test 200ml of tren waiting for gym to open


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> 600ml of test 200ml of tren waiting for gym to open


I hope that's mg and not ml :lol:

Some nice solid sessions mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I hope that's mg and not ml :lol:
> 
> Some nice solid sessions mate


o sh!t yeh....yeh everything has been really good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

incline chest press

90kg 8x5

flat bench flys

30kg 8x5

hammer curls

25kg 16x4

wide grip ezbar curls

40kg 8x4

cable tricep push downs

under grip 50kg 20x3

vbar 60kg 10x4

pumped and happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

defo another strength increase tonight

back n legs

wide grip lat pull downs

80kg 8x5

hammer strength single mid row

85kg 10x3

hammer strength single low row

45kg 10x4

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4

leg press

240kg 8x4 getting better but back still tight

leg press calf raises

170kg 12x4

felt good tonight an bp down which has helped, sleeping ok now and no headaches


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

felt like sh!t during session but ok after some food so maybe carbs too low for a while and strength good

hammer strength plate loaded shrugs

160kg 10x4

seated side delt raises

12.5kg 8x4

cable upright rows

60kg 8x4

rear delt fly machine

55kg 10x4

leg press

250kg getting better

leg press calf raises

150kg 15x3


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

felt like sh!t during session but ok after some food so maybe carbs too low for a while and strength good

hammer strength plate loaded shrugs

160kg 10x4

seated side delt raises

12.5kg 8x4

cable upright rows

60kg 8x4

rear delt fly machine

55kg 10x4

leg press

250kg 8x5 getting better

leg press calf raises

150kg 15x3


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

De ja vu reading that ^^^^ :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> De ja vu reading that ^^^^ :lol:


funny enough I was going to ask how you get over the too low carb feeling


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> funny enough I was going to ask how you get over the too low carb feeling


Lol, I was being daft about the double post.

Caffeine, and you sort of get used to it in a weird way. But if carbs are too low, just up them a little maybe.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Lol, I was being daft about the double post.
> 
> Caffeine, and you sort of get used to it in a weird way. But if carbs are too low, just up them a little maybe.


you being daft...never


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> you being daft...never


 :lol: I know, I'm all serious and stuff.

Hows things with the job, settling in ok?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: I know, I'm all serious and stuff.
> 
> Hows things with the job, settling in ok?


yeh settled now but my manager is giving me more responsibilities now to secure my job as the end of November my position gets reviewed so busy, but anyway im back in routine with everything and training so all looking good including myself  so do ya fancy starting naked fridays again? :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh settled now but my manager is giving me more responsibilities now to secure my job as the end of November my position gets reviewed so busy, but anyway im back in routine with everything and training so all looking good including myself  so do ya fancy starting naked fridays again? :lol:


Ahh that's good, glad things have settled and training going well. :thumbup1:

Ha ha, go ahead, I'll just recycle old naked Friday pics at the moment. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

600mg test 300mg tren this morning both went bad bloody every where, left quad for test was the worst could feel like a pop then bloody going down my leg when pulled the pin out:cursing:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> 600mg test 300mg tren this morning both went bad bloody every where, left quad for test was the worst could feel like a pop then bloody going down my leg when pulled the pin out:cursing:


PMSL and this is why I don't do quads


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL and this is why I don't do quads


i would do glutes but can't even twist round without getting cramp


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> So new journal and another new start.
> 
> last journal here and first ever test cycle http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/242627-dais-turn.html things turned a bit pare shaped near the end with major family proplems and starting a new shift in January a 60hr week Mon-Friday so everything is kinda carmimg down now and it's time to get my @rse in gear no pun intended.
> 
> ...


Long time no see ! Hows things ? How are you healing up ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> i would do glutes but can't even twist round without getting cramp


I've just crack glutes, easy mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Long time no see ! Hows things ? How are you healing up ?


im good  trying to keep on top of things and keep in routine, healing wise is getting better slowly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just got back from a week in Devon awesome time but time to sort my self out, very puffy nips now but not sure if its due to the extra lbs ive put on and lastly ive got one brushed ankle swollen and black :cursing:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> im good  trying to keep on top of things and keep in routine, healing wise is getting better slowly


Yeah hope you recover fully and back in the game full throttle soon yeah ? 

Oh i`v just started myself a little Test Tren cycle having 4th shot on monday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym this afternoon bit of a mix

incline bench press

90kg 8x4

wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 8x4

seated alternate db curls

22.5kg 16x4

hanging bw dips

10x4

checked weight and currently at 17.4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

diet hasn't been very good over the last week or so and ran out of protein but fingers crossed my order will be here today, Tren has defo kicked in sleep not good due to being hot which is actually most of the time if i think about it and bp up again but not too bad at the mo.

gym tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> diet hasn't been very good over the last week or so and ran out of protein but fingers crossed my order will be here today, Tren has defo kicked in sleep not good due to being hot which is actually most of the time if i think about it and bp up again but not too bad at the mo.
> 
> gym tonight


Weather doesn't help does it lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Weather doesn't help does it lol


yeh that's what i'm telling the mrs


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh that's what i'm telling the mrs


Weather and calorie increase


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I saw some tips on tv this morning to help cool down in bed and one was to put a towel in the freezer and use this in bed, or put droplets of water in your bed. I use cooling spray on my wrists every now and again, does help.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Weather and calorie increase


i'm just going with the weather at the mo


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I saw some tips on tv this morning to help cool down in bed and one was to put a towel in the freezer and use this in bed, or put droplets of water in your bed. I use cooling spray on my wrists every now and again, does help.


well a the mo it's ok i'm not getting major Tren sweats (yet) just uncomfy at night alot of tossing and turning but will actually try and remember that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session last night sweat poring off me and leaving the gym like I was going to throw my ring up 

mix again to catch up

flat bench press

100kg 8x4 very happy with this a pb with weight and reps :thumb:

seated cable row vbar

80kg 8x5 took it easy with this cuz of my back but was happy felt light ish and pumped a bit tight this morning thou

standing wide grip ezbar

40kg 8x5 pumped!!

hanging bw dips

10x4

leg curls

55kg 8x4

can't do calf just yet due to my bruised ankle so my plan was to do leg extensions or leg press next but it hit me like a brick wall had to sit down on the boxing ring and wait for the room to stop spinning so calle dit a day and sat in the car for 10 mins....fooked


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

forgot to add the Mrs said last night that she reconned I had lost weight I just went along with it considering i'm up maybe 7lbs so must me loosing a bit and gaining a bit :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> forgot to add the Mrs said last night that she reconned I had lost weight I just went along with it considering i'm up maybe 7lbs so must me loosing a bit and gaining a bit :thumb:


Tren,

Say no more.

:beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Tren,
> 
> Say no more.
> 
> :beer:


  ...yeh looks like i have found a sweat spot, got almost 7 weeks of this left yet :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> ...yeh looks like i have found a sweat spot, got almost 7 weeks of this left yet :thumbup1:


Yeah you defo have by the looks of it 

I'm natty and it sucks along with what looks like in diabetic PMSL


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I'm natty and it sucks along with what looks like in diabetic PMSL


am I reading that right your now diabetic?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah you defo have by the looks of it
> 
> I'm natty and it sucks along with what looks like in diabetic PMSL


Oh heck?! Hope you're ok!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> am I reading that right your now diabetic?


Well doc is 90% sure, back on Wednesday for bloods etc then find out start of august.

All dad's side have it, genetics. Not even to do with eating habits either lol



Keeks said:


> Oh heck?! Hope you're ok!


In ok till I fall asleep at random times lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Well doc is 90% sure, back on Wednesday for bloods etc then find out start of august.
> 
> All dad's side have it, genetics. Not even to do with eating habits either lol
> 
> In ok till I fall asleep at random times lol


bloody hell mate not sure what to say mate apart from a stupid question have they said how this will affect ya


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well doc is 90% sure, back on Wednesday for bloods etc then find out start of august.
> 
> All dad's side have it, genetics. Not even to do with eating habits either lol
> 
> In ok till I fall asleep at random times lol


Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope you're doing ok though.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> bloody hell mate not sure what to say mate apart from a stupid question have they said how this will affect ya


I'm cool either way tbh, if anything it's a gift in our game lol



Keeks said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that. Hope you're doing ok though.


See what they say first, if it comes back negative I'll be more worried lol can't keep dropping off all the time!

Not doing bad, other thing hit me hard as you can imagine. Can't remember what I told you about that now - poor diabetic memory


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> I'm cool either way tbh, if anything it's a gift in our game lol
> 
> See what they say first, if it comes back negative I'll be more worried lol can't keep dropping off all the time!
> 
> Not doing bad, other thing hit me hard as you can imagine. Can't remember what I told you about that now - poor diabetic memory


Ahh, hope they get you fixed whatever it is. And if you are, you'll have something in common with my diabetic cats.

Yeah I bet, always tough going through something like that. Take care of yourself Mr!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Ahh, hope they get you fixed whatever it is. And if you are, you'll have something in common with my diabetic cats.
> 
> Yeah I bet, always tough going through something like that. Take care of yourself Mr!!


Yeah but your cats get to see you naked :lol:

Yeah it sucked at the time, but feeling loads better now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah but your cats get to see you naked :lol:
> 
> Yeah it sucked at the time, but feeling loads better now


 :lol: It's a good job they can't talk!!! :whistling: :lol:

Glad you're feeling better, guess it'll take time to adjust but you'll be fine when you find your feet. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yeah but your cats get to see you naked :lol:


 :beer: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bp starting to go up and celery seed doesn't seem to touch it at the mo.

also been given a sex ban...this Tren will be the death of me horny is an understatement


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> bp starting to go up and celery seed doesn't seem to touch it at the mo.
> 
> also been given a sex ban...this Tren will be the death of me horny is an understatement


Mate i have said this a million times before here... celery does fcuk all or BP, seriously i have tried every wives tales in the book, the only way to control BP on long term cycles is with meds like Lisinopril. If your only running short 12 weekers then i would worry but long term you looking at keeping it as low as possible to avoid other complications with health ect..

Low salt and sugar... loads of water is pretty much all you can do without meds, having high BP for me makes AAS too much to bear for me, i actually stopped training because of it its that serious, mate trust me i am still seeing a cardiologist to this day due to the careless approach i took its fcuked me right up

You my boy i loves you im just looking out for you lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> Mate i have said this a million times before here... celery does fcuk all or BP, seriously i have tried every wives tales in the book, the only way to control BP on long term cycles is with meds like Lisinopril. If your only running short 12 weekers then i would worry but long term you looking at keeping it as low as possible to avoid other complications with health ect..
> 
> Low salt and sugar... loads of water is pretty much all you can do without meds, having high BP for me makes AAS too much to bear for me, i actually stopped training because of it its that serious, mate trust me i am still seeing a cardiologist to this day due to the careless approach i took its fcuked me right up
> 
> You my boy i loves you im just looking out for you lol


cheers dude, celery seed has worked for me or just a placebo but hey we'll see it's not going to be long just 10 weeks then coming off the Tren so yeh will stick to loads of water, funny enough it has only been the tren and the winny that has raised by bp.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

ok ish session last night

shoulders and legs

db shrugs

50kg db's 10x3

cable side delt raises

10kg 10x3

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10 x4

leg press

280kg 6x2 I can't count did 280 by accident was wondering why it felt heavy low lowered the weight

260kg 6x3 kept at 6 reps

leg press calf raises

140kg 15x4

very hot int he gym last night i'm sure I must of sweated a few lbs


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers dude, celery seed has worked for me or just a placebo but hey we'll see it's not going to be long just 10 weeks then coming off the Tren so yeh will stick to loads of water, funny enough it has only been the tren and the winny that has raised by bp.


TBH mate Tren is what caused all my problems in the first place, i have ran dozens of cycles and was fine

Celery seed is deff a placebo and in no way a perm solution to high bp, if your running small term cycles dont worry but just keep checking it even when cycle has ended to keep on top of it, dont over check it though as it will raise it though worry and end up paranoid about it lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Patsy said:


> TBH mate Tren is what caused all my problems in the first place, i have ran dozens of cycles and was fine
> 
> Celery seed is deff a placebo and in no way a perm solution to high bp, if your running small term cycles dont worry but just keep checking it even when cycle has ended to keep on top of it, dont over check it though as it will raise it though worry and end up paranoid about it lol


yeh this is the first time I've had high ish bp on cycle but apart from that everything is ok like I said only running it for 10 weeks any only doing 300mg.

on a different note I should be invading Ireland next year


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

really good session last night and sounds stupid but first time ever wearing a vest and it was blue @Keeks @robLET 

incline bench press

90kg 10x4 very happy with this

went on to hammer strength press and did 20kg a side for a warm up but i struggled  so just repped out 8x3 to continue the pump in my chest

db hammer curls

27.5kg 16x4

wide grip bb curls 40kg

8x4

got some proper vainage going on at last :thumb:

fly machine

85kg 10x4

went to do hanging bw dips as my last one and could only do 5 reps body had given up even with telling my self off to do it again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Blue vest for the win


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Blue vest for the win


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Picsornobluevest! 

Now all you need is some leggings! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Picsornobluevest!
> 
> Now all you need is some leggings! :thumb:


funny I was reading it back to my self and I did actually think i should of took a pic but I took one for the mrs but it is actually quite a good progress pic considering the condition is was in 6 months ago



traps, delts and lats are coming on now need to do more on chest and arms need to grade again and see my abb out line

17st :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> funny I was reading it back to my self and I did actually think i should of took a pic but I took one for the mrs but it is actually quite a good progress pic considering the condition is was in 6 months ago
> 
> View attachment 155315
> 
> ...


 mg: You naked?? It's only Thursday!!

Looking good anyway, good work. Always good to keep pics to look back at and see how thing are progressing.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> mg: You naked?? It's only Wednesday!!
> 
> Looking good anyway, good work. Always good to keep pics to look back at and see how thing are progressing.


It's Thursday keeks!! I'll use it tomorrow in TT's naked friday 

thanks :wub:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> funny I was reading it back to my self and I did actually think i should of took a pic but I took one for the mrs but it is actually quite a good progress pic considering the condition is was in 6 months ago
> 
> View attachment 155315
> 
> ...


Get a shave you hairy cùnt :lol:

Looking good though mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> It's Thursday keeks!! I'll use it tomorrow in TT's naked friday
> 
> thanks :wub:


Yeah I know it is. :whistling:

Yay, naked Friday!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Get a shave you hairy cùnt :lol:
> 
> Looking good though mate


haha yeh, cheers dude


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

back n legs today

felt good

seated cable row vbar

85kg 10x4

wide grip lat pull downs

85kg 8x5

hammer strength alternate mid row

80kg 10x4

leg curls

50kg 10x4

leg extensions

110kg 10x4

pumped and happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

fcuked up!!!

got a pb on bench press 120kg 6reps then pop torn rotory cuff and a trip to a&e lucky for me got seen to by some fit doctor and nurse

looks like thats me done now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh ey Dai!! Sorry to hear that, hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh ey Dai!! Sorry to hear that, hope you have a speedy recovery.


thanks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

got some movement but bruising getting worse


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Torn pec not cuff tendon :crying:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Torn pec not cuff tendon :crying:


Ouch!! What happened?

Legs for you


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Ouch!! What happened?
> 
> Legs for you


week last Wednesday went for a PB on 120kg bench press asked a lad I know for a spot told him i'll go for 4 reps got them easy and i went for two more just about to rack it it went pop and a crunch, the lad helped a bit but the whole lot still landed on me and off to A&E i went


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> week last Wednesday went for a PB on 120kg bench press asked a lad I know for a spot told him i'll go for 4 reps got them easy and i went for two more just about to rack it it went pop and a crunch, the lad helped a bit but the whole lot still landed on me and off to A&E i went


Horrible mate!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Horrible mate!!


just a little

physio starts soon and a low dose of deca


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

New journal

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=274770&p=5171052#post5171052


----------

